# No genetive for ντολμαδάκι?



## Deseret13

May I ask why the word ντολμαδάκι has no genitive as the wikitonary suggests in the declension table: ντολμαδάκι - Wiktionary
​


----------



## Perseas

It's true that genitive is a problem for all nouns ending in -άκι.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> It's true that genitive is a problem for all nouns ending in -άκι.


Couldn't the genitive be ντολμαδaκιoú?


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Couldn't the genitive be ντολμαδaκιoú?


Yes, but the problem is in use. Even in more simple cases, like in παιδάκι (the diminutive of παιδί) nobody says «παιδακιού».


----------



## Deseret13

An what do you use instead of the genitive?


----------



## Perseas

Deseret13 said:


> An what do you use instead of the genitive?


"ντολμαδάκι" is the diminutive of "ντολμάς".
We either use the genitive of "ντολμάς" ("ντολμά") or we just try to find other ways to say the same thing.


----------



## Deseret13

Thanks


----------



## scandtours

Maybe you can say 'ντολμαδιου'?


----------



## velisarius

Deseret13 said:


> An what do you use instead of the genitive?


Please suggest a sentence where you want to use the genitive.


----------



## Konstantinos

Ας πούμε εγώ θα έλεγα "η μυρωδιά από το ντολμαδάκι" αντί για το "η μυρωδιά του ντολμαδακιού."

Όχι "το χρώμα του ντολμαδακιού"... 
"Το χρώμα που έχει το ντολμαδάκι"...


----------

